# desert island and nobody to talk to exept...



## linceed87

what composers would you bring with you to a desert island to talk to? it doesnt matter if he is dead :S
I would bring rossini you fat ******* and eat him!
no, just kidding, maybe i would bring Mozart


----------



## jhar26

Definitely Mozart. Maybe also Beethoven - but he wouldn't understand a word I'm saying. And Fanny Mendelssohn to have some female company.


----------



## Elgarian

I'm going to expand the company just slightly:

Composers: Elgar, Parry & Massenet
Performer: Beatrice Harrison


----------



## Mark Harwood

S. L. Weiss. I'd like to understand more of his art.


----------



## marval

I would take Bach and Chopin, just because I like their music. I am not a Cage fan, but it would be interesting to hear his opinions on his music. 

I am sure I will think of other people later.


Margaret


----------



## jhar26

Elgarian said:


> Performer: Beatrice Harrison


Well, if we're allowed to take performers with us I want some of my favorite sopranos there with me - Renée, Kiri, Mirella, Elisab...but I better stop because it wouldn't be a desert island anymore if they were all there. I insist on Martha going with me though.


----------



## phoenixshade

Quite likely, Camille Saint-Saëns. I think we share a lot in common on religious grounds... or rather, the mutual lack thereof.



> I am not a virtual disbeliever. I am an _utter_ disbeliever.
> 
> This need to believe, which torments so many people, seems to me idle. It has been replaced in me by a need to know.
> 
> _- Camille Saint-Saëns_


Not only that, but he was famous for his sharp (if sometimes biting) wit. I'm not so sure that _he'd_ choose _me_, though...


----------



## Weston

Let's see -- a composer. NO one else to talk to?

Ok. Conni Ellisor.

http://www.orchestranashville.org/artist/ellisor.htm

No doubt she is married though . . .

Seriously, I'm quite impressed with her "Conversations in Silence." There is a link to samples of it at the link above.


----------



## World Violist

I honestly don't know... maybe Arvo Part. I like his thoughts on silence and such.

But I'd better be careful; on another "Desert Island" thread, this wasn't quite so hypothetical in the sense of the thread, and so I was stuck with my first choices. But I'm only 16, and I'm still maturing.


----------



## LindenLea

Well what a very interesting topic Linceed87. 

I'd probably like to have Elgar to talk to and to keep me entertained, he was a cricket lover and a golfer, so we could even create a wicket on the beach, and there would be no shortage of sand for the bunkers on our private golf course!

But I’m going to expand my desert island composer(s) massively!

I think on ‘Desert Island Discs’ each week the guest chooses eight records to take with him/her and sustain them musically in the event that they were ever stranded on a desert island, plus they are allowed only one book (though not the Bible or Shakespeare) and one luxury item.

I actually feel that 8 recordings is extremely limiting to say the least, particularly if your island is somewhat off the beaten track and renders a rescue extremely unlikely for years, if ever! 

So why not take 20 CD’s with us (and let’s even include CD sets!) which would provide at least some variety. Oh and I really think that you should be allowed at least two books, including Shakespeare if you want! 

I have stewed over this list on and off since seeing this topic last evening, and it has been revised 3 or 4 times with works added and removed, but I am now happy that it is pretty much definitive.

So these would be the 20 recordings/CD’s which I would certainly not wish to be without. In fact I’m not even sure I would want to be rescued looking at this list of CD’s...if a search party rowed ashore during the Bach ‘St Matthew Passion’ I think I’d be tempted to hide up a coconut tree until they were gone!

Anyone else want to compile a list for the desert island?

1.	Vaughan Williams – Songs of Travel (Thomas Allen/CBSO/Rattle)
2.	Elgar – The Dream of Gerontius/Sea Pictures (Halle/Barbirolli/Baker/Lewis/Borg)
3.	Schubert – Impromptus, D899 & D935 (Alfred Brendel)
4.	Gluck – Orfeo ed Euridice (Baker/Speiser/LPO/Leppard)
5.	Mozart – Don Giovanni (Allen, Sweet,Mattila,Lloyd/ASMF/Marriner)
6.	J.S.Bach – St Matthew Passion (Rolfe Johnson/Bonney/Schmidt/EBS & Monteverdi Choir/Gardiner)
7.	Beethoven – Symphony No.6 ‘Pastoral’ (Berlin Philharmonic/Karajan)
8.	Haydn – Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross, Op 51 (Emerson String Quartet)
9.	Monteverdi – Vespers of the Blessed Virgin 1610 (EBS & Monteverdi Choir and Soloists/Gardiner)
10.	Brahms – Clarinet Quintet in B minor op.115 (Gervase de Peyer, clarinet, Melos Ensemble)
11.	Schubert : Song cycle ‘Winterreise’ (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Gerald Moore)
12. Britten – ‘The Folk Songs’ (various soloists/Northern Sinfonia/Bedford)
13. Mahler – Symphony No.2 “Resurrection” (Baker/Auger/CBSO and Chorus/Rattle)
14.	Vaughan Williams – ‘Toward the Unknown Region’ (London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus/Bryden Thomson)
15.	J.S.Bach – ‘Well Tempered Clavier – 48 Preludes and Fugues’ (Sviatoslav Richter - piano)
16.	Richard Strauss – Four Last Songs (Felicity Lott/RSNO/Jarvi)
17.	Tchaikovsky – Symphony No.6 ‘Pathetique’ – Leningrad PO/Mravinsky
18.	Elgar – Enigma Variations (Royal Philharmonic/Del Mar)
19.	Walton – Henry V (ASMF/Marriner/Christopher Plummer)
20.	Bruckner – Symphony No. 8 (North German Radio Symphony Orchestra/Gunther Wand)

My two books would be... a volume of the complete Shakespeare Sonnets and poems, and ‘Cardus on Cricket’ by Neville Cardus.

And my luxury item (assuming that my 20 CD’s were washed up on the beach accompanied by a CD player and some speakers!) would be a large, deep bath with an endless supply of hot water.


----------



## Elgarian

jhar26 said:


> Well, if we're allowed to take performers with us I want some of my favorite sopranos there with me - Renée, Kiri, Mirella, Elisab...


Yes I know, and I was tempted. But you have to admit that even though I bent the rules, I exercised enormous restraint - particularly when you look at LindenLea's list (I think the island is going to sink under the weight of all that stuff he's taking).


----------



## Isola

Not if the island is as big as...say, Australia. For me, Mahler comes first, followed by Bach, Mozart, Beethoven and Chopin. As for performers, Glenn Gould, Evgeny Kissin, BPO & Karajan.


----------



## Elgarian

Isola said:


> Not if the island is as big as...say, Australia.


OK, but this is a far cry from the good old days of Robinson Crusoe's _Sonata for Dried Coconut Shells._


----------



## R-F

I'd quite like to have a good chat with Stravinsky. While his opinions about music would be fascinating, he was also very interested in many other subjects- endless banter!


----------



## World Violist

So, now that LindenLea has brought up the idea of far more CDs than are promised us in some other "desert island" threads, I've just realized... aren't there those CD holder type things??? I mean, seriously. You could fit like a hundred CDs into those silly things! So I might be sorely tempted to put in a hundred CDs into a list in here... oh yes, and don't forget the CD player... never forget the CD player...

1. Mahler: Symphony No. 1 (Mitropoulos/New York)
2-3. Mahler: Symphony No. 2 (Ozawa/Saito Kinen)
4-5. Mahler: Symphony No. 3 (Mitropoulos/New York)
6. Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (MTT/SFSO)
7. Mahler: Symphony No. 5 (Barbirolli/New Philharmonia)
8. Mahler: Symphony No. 6 (Mitropoulos/WDR)
9-10. Mahler: Symphony No. 6 (Barbirolli/New Philharmonia)
11-12. Mahler: Symphony No. 7 (Barbirolli/Halle (BBC; with Bruckner 9))
13-14. Mahler: Symphony No. 8 (Mitropoulos/Vienna) (for the 2nd part, mostly)
15-16. Mahler: Symphony No. 8 (Ozawa/Boston)
17. Mahler: Symphony No. 9 (Barbirolli/Berlin)
18. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Reiner/Chicago)
19. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Walter/Vienna)
20-23. Sibelius: The Symphonies (Vanska/Lahti)
24-29. Sibelius: The Complete Tone Poems (Vanska/Lahti; N. Jarvi/Gothenburg)
30. Sibelius: Kullervo (P. Jarvi/RSPO)
31-32. Bach: Mass in B minor (Shaw/Atlanta)
33-34. Bach: Mass in B minor (Suzuki/BCJ)
35-39. Beethoven Symphonies (Vanska/MN)
40-51. Mozart Symphonies (Marriner/St. Martin)
52-55. Mozart: The Great Symphonies (Walter/Columbia/NYPO)
56. Mozart Requiem (Walter/Vienna)
57-58. Brahms Symphonies (Szell/Cleveland)
59. Brahms German Requiem (Shaw/Atlanta)
60-62. Copland: The Essence of America (MTT/SFSO)
63-72. Bernstein Original Jacket Collection: Bernstein conducts Bernstein
73. Elgar Violin Concerto and Enigma Variations (Menuhin/Elgar)
74. Elgar Cello Concerto and Symphony No. 2 (Harrison/Elgar)
75-79. Elgar: Orchestral Works (Barbirolli)
80. Elgar: Dream of Gerontius (Barbirolli)
81. Britten: War Requiem (Britten)
82. Dvorak: Cello Concerto (Maisky/Bernstein/IPO)
83. Dvorak: Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Ozawa/BSO)
84. Dvorak: Violin Concerto & Romance for violin & orchestra (Perlman)
85. Bartok Concerto for Orchestra (Ozawa/Saito Kinen)
86. Messiaen: Turngalila Symphony (Ozawa)
87-88. Ives Symphonies (MTT)
89. Brahms Double Concerto (Heifetz/Piatigorsky)
90. Shostakovich Violin and Cello Concerto (No. 1) (Oistrakh/Mitropoulos, Rostropovich/Ormandy)
91-96. Shostakovich Quartets (whoever does them RIGHT)
97-100. the four best Shostakovich CDs ever made

You can see it gets rather out of hand...


----------



## jhar26

World Violist said:


> So, now that LindenLea has brought up the idea of far more CDs than are promised us in some other "desert island" threads, I've just realized... aren't there those CD holder type things??? I mean, seriously. You could fit like a hundred CDs into those silly things!


Hahahahaha!!! I wonder how many of those "cd holder type things" would fit in my giant suitcase!


----------



## World Violist

jhar26 said:


> Hahahahaha!!! I wonder how many of those "cd holder type things" would fit in my giant suitcase!


Oh dear, don't get us started... based on the posts on the first page, we'll be having excuses for bringing up to 10,000 CDs in no time...


----------



## SPR

Lets see...

deserted island eh?

I am thinking, I would want someone... somewhat stable. Personable - gregarious even. I think that right there rules out quite a few considering the famous personality 'traits' of this group. Of course someone who not only seriously knows his/her music - but has demonstrated ability to communicate and teach. A notable friendly type and someone with a sense of humnor. Maybe someone who woould also be able to help collect coconuts or build a fire in addition to being able to provide spectacular musical insight. I mean - we could be stuck together for quite a while.

I am thinking Papa Haydn - who by all accounts, was simply a wonderful, pleasant personality....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Haydn

_James Webster writes of Haydn's public character thus: "Haydn's public life exemplified the Enlightenment ideal of the honnête homme (honest man): the man whose good character and worldly success enable and justify each other. His modesty and probity were everywhere acknowledged. These traits were not only prerequisites to his success as Kapellmeister, entrepreneur and public figure, but also aided the favourable reception of his music."[29] Haydn was especially respected by the Eszterházy court musicians whom he supervised, as he maintained a cordial working atmosphere and effectively represented the musicians' interests with their employer; see Papa Haydn and the tale of the "Farewell" Symphony.

Haydn had a robust sense of humour, evident in his love of practical jokes[30] and often apparent in his music, and he had many friends. For much of his life he benefited from a "happy and naturally cheerful temperament" _

==================

However.

Since I am so ignorant with respect to composition in general, perhaps I am shooting too high. I may be able to learn a great deal from a 'composer' such as:










...after all... we are talking about being stranded on an island, correct?


----------



## drth15

*Desert Island*

I would finally have time for extended works; Wagner's Ring, Berlioz's Troyenes and B Cellini, Elgar's choral trilogy, Bach's Passions.


----------



## confuoco

I would bring some composer with sense of humour, sarcasm and levity...probably Handel or Brahms.


----------



## David C Coleman

Composers - Beethoven, (As long he has a hearing aid!)
Bruckner (As long as he doesn't go all religious on me!)
Arnold Schoernberg (To give him a piece of my mind why he messed up music the way he did!)

Performers, - Sergiu Celibidache - (Fascinating musical mind!)

And Catherine Jenkins for ------ well what do you think!!!!!?????


----------



## danae

I know this is an old thread but... does it matter? It's interesting. 

So my choice: Harry Partch. Why? It's simple: he is so inventive that together we could use everything on the island to build our own musical instruments and play them. Therefore we would "talk", but through musical imrpovisation.


----------



## Yoshi

Hmm I would love it to be Beethoven. But considering I don't know a word of german and he was deaf I don't know how that would work. I would have to learn sign language or something.

Or maybe I could choose Mozart, as long as he wouldn't be like in the movie Amadeus... that would give me an headache aha!


----------



## Mirror Image

Since I'm going to be stranded on a desert island with the high probability of dying, I would want to be stranded with either Monica Bellucci or Kate Beckinsale:

Monica Bellucci









Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Yoshi

Mirror Image said:


> Since I'm going to be stranded on a desert island with the high probability of dying, I would want to be stranded with either Monica Bellucci or Kate Beckinsale:
> 
> Monica Bellucci
> 
> Kate Beckinsale


Are those composers?


----------



## Mirror Image

Jan said:


> Are those composers?


 No, but if I'm going to be stranded on an island I'm not going to be stuck there with a composer that's for sure. They're the last people I would want to be stranded with.


----------



## Yoshi

Mirror Image said:


> No, but if I'm going to be stranded on an island I'm not going to be stuck there with a composer that's for sure. They're the last people I would want to be stranded with.


haha  
of course being with 2 models is always better


----------



## BuddhaBandit

...back to composers...

I'd want to be stranded with Aaron Copland. He was an endlessly interesting person and had very diverse interests (and was talkative- unlike many composers).


----------



## Mirror Image

BuddhaBandit said:


> ...back to composers...
> 
> I'd want to be stranded with Aaron Copland. He was an endlessly interesting person and had very diverse interests (and was talkative- unlike many composers).


Yeah and he probably would hit on you too....hahahahahaha.

I think my choices are the best of anybody's.


----------



## Sid James

It would probably be Varese. & as for a composer still alive, my fellow Australian Peter Sculthorpe...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> It would probably be Varese. & as for a composer still alive, my fellow Australian Peter Sculthorpe...


You would want to be stranded with Varese? I'm sure he'll compose something there for you right on the spot with a seashell and a pinecomb...lol.


----------



## World Violist

Arvo Part. I love his philosophies on music and such. Very enlightening to hear him speak.


----------



## Weston

Actually, several months later I might revise mine to Frank Zappa. He WOULD write a sonata for coconut shells.


----------



## Mirror Image

Weston said:


> Actually, several months later I might revise mine to Frank Zappa. He WOULD write a sonata for coconut shells.


And for this very reason is why I WOULDN'T want to be stuck on an island with Frank Zappa.


----------



## haydnguy

Mirror Image said:


> Yeah and he probably would hit on you too....hahahahahaha.
> 
> I think my choices are the best of anybody's.


I disagree M.I. I think Christine Schaeffer would be better.


----------



## Ispin

*Why not newbies?*

A moment ago I chatted with a friend of mine from Vienna. His name is Franz, and he is 36 years old. Franz doesn't play any instrument. He is just in love with music - that is all. I asked Franz for a list of composers he'd like to take to a desert island. He answered, I am quoting: _Perhaps Jan Dusmas Zelenka would be my choice, but than I am doubting. I am not looking after the 'museum' because I don't know what the museum is. More likely I would invite Josef Haydn. But this young Mozart - he is a must! He isn't still being known well, but I am swearing, Mozzi will be a great composer. And so I count on Mozart's company. Let devils take the rest._

Oh, I would forget - is just 29 July 1775.

Am I wrong? It is 29 July 2009 - you swear... Really? If so I'd rather took either Pwel Mykietyn or Denis Dufur. Perhaps Frederik M.  would do as well. For I'm tightly wedded to Perice's tag: _Reality consist in Future_.

(I'm not pulling your leg, just reading posts and thinking about the historic bent our culture undergoes)


----------



## kg4fxg

*Grażyna Bacewicz*

I would pick composer Grażyna Bacewicz.

Besides, 2009 marks her 100th aniversary. I wonder how many have her in their music library?

Chamber music
Quintet for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon and Horn (1932) - 1st Prize in the Concours de la Société "Aide aux femmes de professions libres", Paris, 1933 
Suite for Two Violins (1943) - premier at an underground concert in Warsaw 
String Quartet No. 3 (1947) - Polish Ministry of Culture Award, 1955 
String Quartet No. 4 (1951) - 1st Prize, Concours International pour Quatuor a Cordes, Liege, 1951 
String Quartet No. 5 (1955) 
String Quartet No. 6 (1960) 
String Quartet No. 7 (1967)

Orchestral works
Concerto for String Orchestra (1948) - Polish State Prize, 1950 
Symphony No. 2 (1951) 
Symphony No. 3 (1952) 
Symphony No. 4 (1953) - Polish Ministry of Culture Prize, 1955 
Muzyka na smyczki, trąbki i perkusję (Music for Strings, Trumpets, and Percussion) (1958) - 3rd Prize, Tribune Internationale (UNESCO), Paris 1960 
Concerto for Symphony Orchestra (1962) 
Contradizione for chamber orchestra (1966) - commissioned by Hopkins Center, Hannover

Concertos
Concerto No. 3 for Violin and Orchestra (1948) - Polish Ministry of Culture Award, 1955 
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra (1949) - 2nd prize, Chopin Composition Competition, Warsaw, 1949 
Concerto No. 5 for Violin and Orchestra (1954) 
Concerto No. 7 for Violin and Orchestra (1965) - Belgian Government Prize, Gold Medal - Concours Musical International Reine Elisabeth de Belgique, Brussels, 1965 
Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra (1966) 
Concerto for Viola and Orchestra (1968)


----------



## Mirror Image

haydnguy said:


> I disagree M.I. I think Christine Schaeffer would be better.


Nah....I don't think she looks like a man.


----------



## World Violist

kg4fxg said:


> I would pick composer Grażyna Bacewicz.
> 
> Besides, 2009 marks her 100th aniversary. I wonder how many have her in their music library?


Actually, I know some of her pieces decently well, as she transposed some solo violin works for viola, as well as doing that viola concerto. Very interesting composer.


----------



## kg4fxg

*Cool*



World Violist said:


> Actually, I know some of her pieces decently well, as she transposed some solo violin works for viola, as well as doing that viola concerto. Very interesting composer.


I am glad someone else knows her. I have an affinity toward non-mainstream composers. I also have a special respect for Poland as my aunt is from there and goes back frequently. I remember her parents in America who did not speak English at all. Made for an interesting dinner conversation.


----------



## kg4fxg

*For MI's benefit*

Just to save my reputation and for MI's benefit here is a good album. Do I ever buy an album that does not have a good looking dame on it?


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> Just to save my reputation and for MI's benefit here is a good album. Do I ever buy an album that does not have a good looking dame on it?




Well in that case I would want to be stranded with violinist Sarah Chang:


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> Well in that case I would want to be stranded with violinist Sarah Chang:


Is she any good though ?


----------



## kg4fxg

*Sarah Chang*

OK

You win. I have every one of her albums. She is amazing, and beautiful too! I think I want to be on MI's island as he has no need of all those women. It is good to share


----------



## Mirror Image

bassClef said:


> Is she any good though ?


Is she any good? Are you kidding me? She's a world renowned violinist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarah_Chang


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> OK
> 
> You win. I have every one of her albums. She is amazing, and beautiful too! I think I want to be on MI's island as he has no need of all those women. It is good to share


You can have Sarah Chang. I'll take Kate Beckinsale and Monica Bellucci.


----------



## Sid James

Mirror Image said:


> You would want to be stranded with Varese? I'm sure he'll compose something there for you right on the spot with a seashell and a pinecomb...lol.


Well at least he'd have more musical ability than your aforementioned models...


----------



## Mirror Image

Andre said:


> Well at least he'd have more musical ability than your aforementioned models...


On a stranded island with the high probability of dying, I could careless if someone had musical ability or not. By the way, Kate Beckinsale is an actress, not a model...just to let you know.


----------



## Mirror Image

I would also like be stranded with Evangeline Lily seeing as she's already "lost" (no pun intended) anyway:


----------



## danae

Mirror Image said:


> I would also like be stranded with Evangeline Lily seeing as she's already "lost" (no pun intended) anyway:


If I was stranded with Evangeline, I would probably throw her off a cliff or something... Don't get me wrong, it's not a "woman" thing. I would probably do the same to Josh Holloway (Swayer), since the only thing I would be able to do with him on the island would definately not involve talking, and thus, I would easily get bored


----------



## Mirror Image

danae said:


> If I was stranded with Evangeline, I would probably throw her off a cliff or something... Don't get me wrong, it's not a "woman" thing. I would probably do the same to Josh Holloway (Swayer), since the only thing I would be able to do with him on the island would definately not involve talking, and thus, I would easily get bored


Cat fight!  You're pretty funny, danae.


----------



## danae

Mirror Image said:


> Cat fight!  You're pretty funny, danae.


Thanks, I try to be.


----------



## Yosser

linceed87 said:


> what composers would you bring with you to a desert island to talk to? it doesnt matter if he is dead :S


This one is truly a no-brainer. You guys fantasizing about gorgeous ladies gotta be joking. Ya'll really into natterin' on about how they miss their kids?

Has to be Henry Litolff. Imagine following Henry around as he tries to teach the crabs the rules of blackjack --- and attempts to seduce every member of every species he can locate bigger'n a seaslug ..... (can't locate a smiley for this one)

Ah! Wot larks!


----------



## kg4fxg

*Age*

I guess it has something to do with age?

After a vasectomy and then a reversal which finally ended in an adoption I guess sex just does not interest me all that much. I am 46 years old. Maybe not the norm?

I still like pretty women, oh how I would like to discuss what there experience was like at the conservatory. Or what they (Hahn, Chang, Argerich) think about their favorite composer. Can you imagine all that knowledge that they have - it has to make for an interesting conversation.

I think having a cigarette with Martha Argerich and enjoying a Starbucks coffee would be heaven.

Oh, here is a picture I took of Maddie (my daughter) the other day. She is 4 and plays violin. She is from Mexico. Maybe I should start studying composers from Mexico?


----------



## me_johana

hmmmm.... tough one... i guess verdi, vivaldi, beethoven... and the boyfriend 

u can hv really romantic evenings with these guys - u can hv them all, except my boyfriend  

just hv to find the deserted island, and its gonna be one of the best jobs i've ever done 

c ya,
jo


----------



## kg4fxg

*Giligans Island*

Sorry, all I can think about is Giligan's Island. I wonder if there are anymore deserted islands?


----------



## Mirror Image

I wouldn't mind being stranded on an island with Ana Ivanovic either:


----------



## kg4fxg

*Shame on you*

MI,

How am I (an old man) suppose to sleep at night when you post pictures of these young starlings?

I would have to have someone who has great musical ability on my island. I gotta have that intellectual stimulation.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> MI,
> 
> How am I (an old man) suppose to sleep at night when you post pictures of these young starlings?


 Do I really have to tell you?


----------



## kg4fxg

*Office*

MI,

I don't think I told you but my office is up on the 26th floor at Peachtree Center in downtown. Right next to Hard Rock Cafe and Hooters. Even night when I come home the scenery down there is amazing.


----------



## Mirror Image

kg4fxg said:


> MI,
> 
> I don't think I told you but my office is up on the 26th floor at Peachtree Center in downtown. Right next to Hard Rock Cafe and Hooters. Even night when I come home the scenery down there is amazing.


Yeah, Hooters has some good hot wings, but I'm afraid I don't actually go there for the hot wings if you know what I mean.


----------



## me_johana

hey guyz,

tho' i am an woman, i can understand ur points of view, like the ones with regards at the beautiful women u would take on a deserted island 

what can i say except, GOOOOOOD LUCK in finding the deserted island and also in getting the acceptance of ur dreamed famous one 


jo


----------



## Conservationist

linceed87 said:


> what composers would you bring with you to a desert island to talk to?


What makes me assume they'd want to talk to me?

"So, dude, what's it like NOT being a genius composer?"


----------



## nickgray

I'd definitely wouldn't bring a composer. Theoretical physicist, on the other hand...


----------



## World Violist

Sergiu Celibidache was a composer... and a conductor... and a philosopher... and a mathematician...


----------



## nickgray

World Violist said:


> Sergiu Celibidache was a composer... and a conductor... and a philosopher... and a mathematician...


Well, if we're talking about Celibidache  Still, I'd probably choose Feynman, he's a nice guy and have a lot to say. Or if the island we're gonna crash is gonna be something like the Island from Lost series - definitely Hawking.


----------



## Mirror Image

This week I would take Anna Netrebko:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Indeed!!!

I hear she can sing too.


----------



## Mirror Image

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Indeed!!!
> 
> I hear she can sing too.


So I've heard.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I wanna go to this Island


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sid James said:


> It would probably be Varese. & as for a composer still alive, my fellow Australian Peter Sculthorpe...


Very cool..........................


----------



## Capeditiea

it would simply include Mahler, Brahms, Wagner... *waits for it, Sorabji, Scriabin, Beethoven, Rachmanicov, Martinu, and Weber... :3


----------



## Phil loves classical

John Cage. We would be making music as we talked.


----------

